# Black corners in photos (not vignette)



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

I have recently been shooting with the Canon G7X Mark II, as it's more portable and less "in your face" than my 5DIII. I've noticed that in all of my images, the corners are a solid black colour, and it isn't vignetting. I've been shooting for years and I know what a vignette looks like :')
Regardless, it's a pain to edit in post and I don't want to crop my images down to rid them of these black corners. I was wondering if it's the IS that's causing it or whether there's a technical fault with the camera itself. I'll provide sample images if I can, this is my first time on this forum site.
Please let me know if any of you have had a similar issue and/or how to go about resolving it. Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2019)

Does it happen only when shooting with the lens at the wide end, or across all focal lengths?

The transition is too sharply defined to be optical or mechanical vignetting.  I suspect it's more a digital processing issue.

A quick Google search found this:
Solved: G7xii vignetting - Canon Community


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

All of the photos in this set are all shot at the wide end (24mm equiv.), and they all look fine in camera but when I import them into my editing software (Affinity Photo), they all have the same issue


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 10, 2019)

Adam Lewis said:


> All of the photos in this set are all shot at the wide end (24mm equiv.), and they all look fine in camera but when I import them into my editing software (Affinity Photo), they all have the same issue



I use a G7xmkII and I just checked with Affinity Photo (Windows version) and don't get that result. The only photos I had at that focal length were landscapes. I'll check with a photo similar to the one you posted and get back in a few minutes.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2019)

It seems it's a result of shooting raw, not JPEG.


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

480sparky said:


> It seems it's a result of shooting raw, not JPEG.


I always shoot RAW, so you might be right there. I'll take a sample shot of  plain white wall and see if it has the same result and report back in a minute


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

Okay, so the plain white wall has no black corners, though I shot it RAW, but it does have like a reverse/inverted vignette where it gets brighter in the corners. I am able to edit the black corners out in post processing but it's a bit of a pain in the neck


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2019)

I wonder if it's a product of shooting raw....... in that there's no lens correction (pin-cushioning or barrel) applied to the raw image.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 10, 2019)

I can't replicate the issue using Affinity Photo raw or JPEG that's not happening with my copy of Affinity.

Now I can do this using RT and removing the lens profile.



 

I agree it's a raw/lens profile issue one way of the other but Affinity should (and in my case does) apply a lens profile.

Joe


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

480sparky said:


> I wonder if it's a product of shooting raw....... in that there's no lens correction (pin-cushioning or barrel) applied to the raw image.


That's valid, it could be the barrel of the lens. That's all I can think of as a rational explanation right now


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> I can't replicate the issue using Affinity Photo raw or JPEG that's not happening with my copy of Affinity.
> 
> Now I can do this using RT and removing the lens profile.
> 
> ...


I'll see about the lens profiling and get back to you, I'll honestly be kicking myself if that's what's wrong haha


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 10, 2019)

Adam Lewis said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't replicate the issue using Affinity Photo raw or JPEG that's not happening with my copy of Affinity.
> ...



I got it -- you had the camera set to macro mode when you shot the cat. The exact same happened to me: widest angle focal length + macro setting + close subject + Affinity Photo. Problem is definitely Affinity Photo and a failure to provide a good lens profile for the camera. Other raw converters don't do that.

Joe


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> Adam Lewis said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...


Oh my gosh you're right.. I completely forgot to disable macro... That's nearly as silly as trying to shoot with a lens cap on. Thank you so much, I just feel really silly now haha


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 10, 2019)

Adam Lewis said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Adam Lewis said:
> ...



Download the latest beta for Affinity and that problem has been corrected. However, although Affinity is a great pixel editor at a great price, it leaves much to be desired as a raw converter. I'd consider doing your raw conversions with other software.

Joe


----------



## Adam Lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> Adam Lewis said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...


I'll go ahead and have a look at the latest beta as well as other options for RAW conversions. Thanks again


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 10, 2019)

I was going to say that it sounds like the  OP is using a macro lens.  Some one beat me to it.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 30, 2019)

Bokehen said:


> Couple of things to address here, Is there an adapter being used? Has the lens been dropped or abused? Are you using a factory refub? Are you using a "canon" lens or alternative?



Or you could read the thread and find out the problem was solved.

Joe


----------

